# Stop Accueil Camping-Car



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

I've been having a look through my new 2007 >aires de service book< book and there appears to be a new scheme for motorhomes (well, it isn't in my old 2005 book anyway) called 'Stop Accueil Camping-car'. It looks ideal if you fancy a change from aires, but don't want to pay full campsite prices. I've done a bit of digging and heres a bit of info about it....

Basically its a list of 500+ campsites throughout France that have signed an agreement to provide a decent overnight pitch for a motorhome at a set reduced price.
The price depends on the star rating of the site...
2** site - €7 per night
3*** site - €10 per night
4**** site - €13 per night
this gives you a level pitch with proper acces to fresh and waste water and chemical toilet disposal for a motorhome and 2 persons. You must arrive after 1800hrs and depart by 1000hrs the following day to qualify for the reduced price.

In the aires book you will probably notice that as well as aires there is also a sizeable list of campsites and those that display the little red and white smiley icon are the ones that are participating in this scheme. 
The aires book doesn't have the full list of participating campsites but there is a list of all the sites >here< that you could print off and take on holiday with you.

There is also a quick english Stop Accueil guide >here<

It might be worth keeping an eye out for the stop Accueil logo at campsites while you're away.....







could save you a few €s.

Bonne vacance.

pete.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I noticed the scheme too Pete whilst selling them on the ODB/MHF Stand at P'boro, I thought they would be on http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm but not yet?

I must say the regional guides that ODB's are selling with mini road maps and gps co-ords in are brilliant, and so much easier to use than the aires de services guide... See http://www.outdoorbits.com/index.php/manufacturers_id/54

All the publications offered where being snapped up quickly, but the Aires guides were flying off the shelf!

Dave


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

And what were you charging for the 2nd hand guides Dave :lol: 
or were yo just poof reading so as not to sell any with errors


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I noticed them 2 years ago, when on the Ile D'Oleron; They have limited camping car overnighting to sites & aires on the Island, and some sites were offering this service - get in after 6pm & go before 10am. Not very well publicised by the sites, however :roll: . But a useful alternative to a crowded aire, or full rate campsite.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant Pete, could be very useful.
Cheers Sid


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

For anyone going to France in the near future there is a loose supplement with the complete list of 500 in the May edition of the Camping-Car magazine.
http://www.campingcar-magazine.fr/accueilBoutique.jsp?lg=fr&id=14


----------

